# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в России > Предлагаю работу >  Нужен исполнитель мужчина тенор

## sergey kozlov

Нужен исполнитель мужчина тенор для записи песни-гимна для хокейного клуба. Пожалуйста, присылайте сссылки на свои портфолио или демо записи с расценками на свою работу на адрес: mail@sergeykozlov.net Спасибо.

----------

